# When to Stop Acupuncture during IVF Cycle???



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi 

Could anyone please advise me when to stop Acupuncture during an IVF Cycle?

I have been having Acu before and now after ET but I just read on another forum that continuing after ET is not good.

Does anyone know about this? I am going every other day after ET.

Also, my Acupuncturist puts needles in my belly. Is this good after ET? Just read that this is not also!!!

Any info please?


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi DC8,

Im not 100% sure of when to stop but just thought i'd tell you what the girls on here advised me-I had during d/r, before and the day of e/t and that was it-the girls had said this was all they had (and all got pg) and also my therapist didn't see the need to continue, though she did say some girls come once a week until 12weeks once BFP is confirmed, just to help keep the blood flow going to the womb.

I had to change to another lady as the girl I was going to was going on holiday-this chinese lady was insistant that I come around implantation and then every week-I agonised over whether to go or not as the £ was running out, but worried if I didn't go it wouldn't work, in the end I just couldn't afford it so stopped the day of transfere. I still worry that I didn't go.

I do know definately though that both ladies I went to said no needles or heat-lamp in or near the belly after transfere.
So I think if you can afford it-it does no harm to keep going-but would definatley check out the needle placement.


----------



## weepurple (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey DC8

I went up until the day after I got BFP.  She did recommend once a week until 12 weeks to help blood flow but I've not been back, I just can't afford it at the minute.  I hadn't realied how many sessions I would need when I started so hadn't really budgeted!  She didn't put needles near my tum after EC or use the heat lamp. Like BP I'm a bit worried that I don't still go.

weepurple xx


----------

